# I just can't do it



## MOTO13 (Mar 26, 2014)

I seriously like the idea of the diesel hatchback model. My car has 59k on it and I like the thought in a year or 2 getting a new one (probably the HB). But, I just can't get over the front end and profile looks of the Gen 2. Not to bash the car, but it is not good looking car at all. The Gen 1 IMHO is so much of a better looking car it's hard to even take the gen 2 seriously. I hope they do something to improve the appearance of this car.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Beauty, as they say, is in the eye of the beholder. 

I prefer the friendlier look of gen1 myself - but am not repulsed by the angrier look of gen2.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

I love the sedan (with RS package - but the rear bumper is weird), but the rear end of the hatchback just bothers me for some reason.

Which is weird, because I love the styling of the Golf. I thought the Focus was ugly at first, but it's kinda grown on me in its old age (and with the help of the ST).

Does the new front fascia of the 19 improve anything for you? I don't like it, but it goes along with the rest of the Chevy lineup a little bit more.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

jblackburn said:


> I love the sedan (with RS package - but the rear bumper is weird), but the rear end of the hatchback just bothers me for some reason.


I don't like all the black plastic that comes along with the RS package on the back bumper.

Problem is, I much prefer that to the non-RS bumper. But looking at it, I'm not sure what I'd want to do to tweak it.


----------



## MOTO13 (Mar 26, 2014)

The front end just looks squished to me. Almost like the took the gen 1 and flattened it. I get the aero stuff, but when I see them on the road I am just not impressed with them at all.


----------



## karmatourer (Jul 6, 2018)

I want a '19 RS diesel sedan (I know),but not enough to trade my nearly new diesel. Not a hatchback fan.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

I think the gen 2 looks fine, I have driven both, to me the hatchback is just a Pontiac Vibe with modern clothes. I guess I am not a hatchback fan, just little small for my taste. But hey this summer I have been driving a Cadillac Deville. I want to sell it but am afraid if I advertise it someone will buy it. :grin:


----------



## JDH (Dec 24, 2014)

I am happy with my 18 hatch.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

All I can say about the hatch is: I test drove one and I was surprised at how "stripped down" it was no CD or Cruise Control. It made my 2011 LS look or seem loaded. Hopefully that was just the trim level of the one I was driving and not the overall trim package and the RS level is equip like my 13 RS . When I picked up my wife in it, during my test drive, she said you did not really buy this: Did you?


----------



## johnmo (Mar 2, 2017)

I like the angular front end on my '17. It's the back end I don't like especially much. It looks too broad and doesn't really distinguish itself much from bland stuff I remember from the early 1980s.

I spend most of my time in the driver's seat getting ridiculously good fuel economy, so I don't care much what it looks like. That's probably not going to stop me from getting a set of custom wheels tho.


----------



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

johnmo said:


> I like the angular front end on my '17. It's the back end I don't like especially much.


I agree that the back bumper on my 2016 is just bland. 
Therefore I really like the RS bumper on my 2017. Yeah, it's busy, but at least it tries to make an impression.


----------



## BodhiBenz1987 (Jan 13, 2018)

I actually prefer the look of the Gen 2 ... I think it's just taste. There are really few cars I think look good at all these days (aerodynamics being what they are, they're all the same blobby shape) but for some reason the 16-18 Cruze "face" just looks good to me ... kind of aggressive but not overboard. I think I like all the geometric shapes and angles in the grille design. Which was lucky because even if I didn't like it I still would have picked the car and just lived with it. The rear and side profile are growing on me, but they are pretty generic. Which isn't bad it's just I could mistake it for most other sedans from the side. I do like the Gen 1 front too though. The 19 facelift doesn't really thrill me. Too much plastic. But it's still not awful.


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

Patman said:


> no CD


I'm a Millennial. What's a CD?


----------



## karmatourer (Jul 6, 2018)

Barry Allen said:


> I'm a Millennial. What's a CD?


Certificate of Deposit for my generation-Baby Boomers.:th_SmlyROFL:


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Barry Allen said:


> I'm a Millennial. What's a CD?



Yea, yea, yea. At least I didn't suggest a cassette or 8 track. I get your point. LOL


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

Patman said:


> Yea, yea, yea. At least I didn't suggest a cassette or 8 track. I get your point. LOL


I'm not actually a Millennial but was just making a joke.

When I bought my Cruze I was getting ready to leave the dealership. I was spending the first 5-10 minutes adjusting the seat, mirrors, learning where climate and stereo stuff is and adjusting the sound tones, etc. Finally I pulled out my CD wallet from the prior car and spent about 2-3 minutes staring at the dash, trying to figure out where to insert my newest Nine Inch Nails album. I had to go back into the dealership, find the salesman, and ask: "Did you sell me a car without a CD player?!"


----------



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

Barry Allen said:


> I had to go back into the dealership, find the salesman, and ask: "Did you sell me a car without a CD player?!"


That's when you buy a big enough thumb drive to hold your entire CD collection at a decent quality (or better yet, a MicroSD card and one of those usb adapters the size of my thumbnail) and start 'ripping' music files.

Hmmm, can the car play .FLAC?


----------



## RoninDusette (Aug 21, 2018)

The first Cruze that made me realize that they were even a thing was a solid black 1st gen hatch... It looked SO nice. Bone stock, but I immediately saw the potential. I looked high and low for one, and was even willing to wait, but everyone I talked to said that they are few and far between, even more for the older models. ****, one cat I talked to said he didn't even know they made one like that. Haha. I am happy with what I have, but maaaann, that black hatch though.

The new don't look bad, though. Not my cup tea; compact sport cars, especially hatchbacks, have all had a very "busy" look to them lately (subaru has always been that way, but the new civic si hatches.... fast, but so goddam ugly.) and Chevy seemed to follow suit on that look. I'd rock it, though.


----------



## HondaTech2016 (Apr 20, 2017)

jblackburn said:


> I love the sedan (with RS package - but the rear bumper is weird), but the rear end of the hatchback just bothers me for some reason.
> 
> Which is weird, because I love the styling of the Golf. I thought the Focus was ugly at first, but it's kinda grown on me in its old age (and with the help of the ST).
> 
> Does the new front fascia of the 19 improve anything for you? I don't like it, but it goes along with the rest of the Chevy lineup a little bit more.


I had a chance to see one of the '19 sedans in person the other day and I'm not a fan. I do sort of like the fog light area a little better than the '18 and '17 but the overall is worse imo. I however hate the RS rear on the '17-'18 models.

On another note, how many others have the optional rear wing on their sedans? Mine came with it from the the dealer, I wasnt even aware it was optional until I saw alot of other sedans without it.


----------



## karmatourer (Jul 6, 2018)

Taxman said:


> That's when you buy a big enough thumb drive to hold your entire CD collection at a decent quality (or better yet, a MicroSD card and one of those usb adapters the size of my thumbnail) and start 'ripping' music files.
> 
> Hmmm, can the car play .FLAC?


I'm somehow aroused when you talk tech!


----------



## karmatourer (Jul 6, 2018)

HondaTech2016 said:


> I had a chance to see one of the '19 sedans in person the other day and I'm not a fan. I do sort of like the fog light area a little better than the '18 and '17 but the overall is worse imo. I however hate the RS rear on the '17-'18 models.
> 
> On another note, how many others have the optional rear wing on their sedans? Mine came with it from the the dealer, I wasnt even aware it was optional until I saw alot of other sedans without it.


I've never seen a Gen2 sedan WITH a rear wing.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Barry Allen said:


> I'm a Millennial. What's a CD?


It's a miniature version of an album:th_angelsmiley4:


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

HondaTech2016 said:


> I had a chance to see one of the '19 sedans in person the other day and I'm not a fan. I do sort of like the fog light area a little better than the '18 and '17 but the overall is worse imo. I however hate the RS rear on the '17-'18 models.
> 
> On another note, how many others have the optional rear wing on their sedans? Mine came with it from the the dealer, I wasnt even aware it was optional until I saw alot of other sedans without it.


I agree; I saw one as I drove past a dealer the other day.

I have the little stock spoiler on mine, but I have seen one with the add-on spoiler on it and not a fan.

Mine looks like this. Also don't love the rear bumper. Mostly just the plastic around the lower red lights


----------



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

karmatourer said:


> I've never seen a Gen2 sedan WITH a rear wing.


Once they're old and cheap enough for teenagers to buy, you'll start seeing fart cans and Superbird wings.

I do see a low wing on eBay.


----------



## HondaTech2016 (Apr 20, 2017)

jblackburn said:


> HondaTech2016 said:
> 
> 
> > I had a chance to see one of the '19 sedans in person the other day and I'm not a fan. I do sort of like the fog light area a little better than the '18 and '17 but the overall is worse imo. I however hate the RS rear on the '17-'18 models.
> ...


I didnt know there was a smaller stock spoiler, all the ones I've seen have nothing or the spoiler like mine. Is that part of the RS package? 

Mine is like the one Taxman posted above off ebay, but its listed on the window sticker as a dealer installed item and cost $495!!!


----------



## johnmo (Mar 2, 2017)

Barry Allen said:


> I'm not actually a Millennial but was just making a joke.
> 
> When I bought my Cruze I was getting ready to leave the dealership. I was spending the first 5-10 minutes adjusting the seat, mirrors, learning where climate and stereo stuff is and adjusting the sound tones, etc. Finally I pulled out my CD wallet from the prior car and spent about 2-3 minutes staring at the dash, trying to figure out where to insert my newest Nine Inch Nails album. I had to go back into the dealership, find the salesman, and ask: "Did you sell me a car without a CD player?!"



Also not millennial and not missing the CD player at all. It took me a while to notice it didn't have one too, but I've been off physical media for a while now. It has Android Auto and I have unlimited cell data. With that combination, I have all the music.


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

Taxman said:


> Hmmm, can the car play .FLAC?


No, and that's a huge problem. If I could convert my CDs to FLAC I'd be OK with that.


----------



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

HondaTech2016 said:


> I didnt know there was a smaller stock spoiler, all the ones I've seen have nothing or the spoiler like mine. Is that part of the RS package?


Yes. IIRC it was $695 for the little spoiler on the trunk, the front and rear bumpers, fog lights and side skirts. Premier RS came with 18" wheels and might have cost more.


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

Blasirl said:


> It's a miniature version of an album:th_angelsmiley4:


NIN sounds better on CD!


----------



## karmatourer (Jul 6, 2018)

Taxman said:


> Once they're old and cheap enough for teenagers to buy, you'll start seeing fart cans and Superbird wings.
> 
> I do see a low wing on eBay.


Something like this gem.


----------



## karmatourer (Jul 6, 2018)

Taxman said:


> Hmmm, can the car play .FLAC?


If you have the album,cassette or 8-track.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Roberta_Flack


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

karmatourer said:


> If you have the album,cassette or 8-track.
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Roberta_Flack


Don't forget the 4 Track, ran twice as fast and only had 2 'programs' instead of the 4 with the 8 track tape. We would use a type of 4 track tape in broadcasting until the 2000s when everything went digital.


----------



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

karmatourer said:


> View attachment 266721
> 
> 
> Something like this gem.


It looks like 
a) somebody bolted it on backwards
b) it might be generating lift instead of downforce


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Taxman said:


> It looks like
> a) somebody bolted it on backwards
> b) it might be generating lift instead of downforce


c) crap


----------



## nightfallgrey2018 (Nov 15, 2017)

MOTO13 said:


> I seriously like the idea of the diesel hatchback model. My car has 59k on it and I like the thought in a year or 2 getting a new one (probably the HB). But, I just can't get over the front end and profile looks of the Gen 2. Not to bash the car, but it is not good looking car at all. The Gen 1 IMHO is so much of a better looking car it's hard to even take the gen 2 seriously. I hope they do something to improve the appearance of this car.


I just couldn't do it for the Gen 1. I always thought that the Gen 1 looked ugly.


----------



## firehawk618 (Feb 24, 2013)

I have had a 1st gen and now own a 2nd gen hatch. 

I have to admit when I first saw the rear of a 2nd gen sedan I said to my wife that I thought it was ugly.

She was like that's a Cruze?

A few years later and I still do not care for the 2nd gen sedan rear.

The front I do prefer over the 1st gen. Especially the 2nd gen RS.

The rear of the hatch with RS I like. The plain hatch rear I do not. They look way too plain and far too much like a Kia or Hyundai to me.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

I like the looks of the 2 way better then 1. 

As for CD. Does anyone still have those? I've never owned them. My last 3 cars didn't even have players. 

My music has always been on my phone since day 1 with mp3 capability. A few years now.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

I have tons of CDs, and almost always buy our new albums on CD. The Cobalt and the CTD have CD players, but for the Volt I have everything on a flash drive I keep on my key ring. My wife has the same style flash drive with all of the same music for her Cruze.


----------

